# Updated Aus MAC website?



## billy_cakes (Apr 25, 2009)

I swear everytime i see something that i think is too good to be true i have to check the web address 20 times and then close it down and open it again...

I just logged onto the website and notice we have a lot of new stuff. Maybe this is old news but now i see bulk packs of wipes, the cleansing tips, lots of pigments... and i havnt even finished looking through all the parts of the site yet....does this mean than the stores at myer/djs have these items as well?
















 im excited! its about time we got all this stuff that the states do!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 25, 2009)

You are right Billy!  They finally updated the pigments page.  I doubt they are available at the stores other than PRO though.


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 25, 2009)

yay! id dont mind ill take it!!!!!! im excited clearly


----------



## Brie (Apr 25, 2009)

argh!!! just what i need, can't resist....


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 25, 2009)

Yesss I noticed this the other day!
We have "Matte" now! Which Im dying to try out! Will be so useful for shoots


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

I would get a sample of Matte first, boudoirblonde!  MUA gave me a sample to try and it did nothing for me.


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 26, 2009)

i use it as a primer sometimes, it kinda reminds me of photofinish...however it does nothing to keep me matte :S


----------



## zim (Jun 29, 2009)

Ditto, Matte didn't matte for me too *sigh*


----------



## zim (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh and for those interested. MAC Online Aus has just restocked their MSF Natural powders (just to stick on topic)


----------

